# cjc 1295 with dac



## pokrzywaixv (Mar 1, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Got some cjc 1295 with dac in a mistaken order and can't return it. So, I'm gonna use it. It's one 2ml vial. Anyone know the doasge? And is it weekly?[/FONT]


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 2, 2012)

It would be better if you ordered some ghrp 2 or 6 to go with it.  For the dosage, how much do you weigh?  If you are around 200lbs, I would go with 100mcg 1-3 times a day.  Before bed if only one, you can also take it first thing in the morning and post workout.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you use it by itself it wont do anything as it intensifys the ghrp.without ghrp present its worthless.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 2, 2012)

Also with dac you will get gh bleed that's not good for a male.female want the bleed but not for us males.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 2, 2012)

^^^this.. also with the DAC you would only dose it 2x per week.  The DAC gives it a long half life.


----------

